# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  PERFORACIÓN DE POZOS TUBULARES

## Alper

Amigos: 
A los interesados en explotar aguas subterraneas, el Ing. HECTOR VASQUEZ, con sede en Chiclayo, realiza perforaciones de pozos tubulares, mantenimiento de equipos de bombeo, limpieza y desarenado de los mismos.Para los departamentos de La Libertad y Lambayeque.
Contactar a los siguientes teléfonos:  979-804950
               RPM * 15 48 52  Saludos cordiales.Temas similares: SERVICIO PERFORACION POZOS TUBULARES ARTESANALES ARTESANOS SUBTERRANEOS A NIVEL NACIONAL  PERU - EL MEJOR PRECIO DEL MERCADO - MAQUINAS MODERNAS DE TALADRAR CABEZAL ROTATIVO HASTA 150 METROS MTS Pozos de agua Bomba de Agua Manual Palanca 10 20 25 30 35 40 50 60 70 80 Metros mts en Pozos Artesanales y Tubulares Bombea sin Electricidad en Costa Sierra Selva Comunidades Campesinas Nativas Terreno Eriazos Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Me comunica el Ing. Hector Vasquez, que tiene disponible un equipo de perforación, listo para iniciar cualquier proyecto, a precios realmente convenientes.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

La falta de agua, no debe ser problema para tu predio.
Consulta al teléfono antes indicado al Ing. Hector Vasquez.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
El *Ing. Hector Vasquez*, realiza perforaciones tubulares para abastecimiento de agua para uso, doméstico, industrial, agrícola, se en cuentra en la ciudad de Chiclayo.
Se pueden realizar trabajos en Lambayeque, La Libertad, Piura, Tumbes, etc.
Comunicarse a los Telefs.   979-804950
                          RPM * 15 48 52

----------


## Alper

Perforación de pozos tubulares.
Atención Departamento de Lambayeque , La Libertad , Cajamarca. Contactar al Ing. Héctor Vasquez. Telef.979-804950
RPM * 15 48 52

----------


## Alper

FotosPOZO GUIDO 007.jpgPOZO GUIDO 007.jpg

----------


## Alper

Agua abundante para su predio ó industria, contactar al Ing. Hector Vasquez al telef. 979-804950, RPM *15 48 52
Attención: Cajamarca. Lambayeque, La Libertad.
Limpieza, desarrollo y aforo.

----------


## Alper

AGUA ABUNDANTE...................
...POZO AGE LA COLPA 058.jpgPOZO AGE LA COLPA 283.jpg

----------


## Alper

Atención Cajamarca, La Libertad, Lambayeque, Piura.
Perforación de pozos tubulares: El Ing. Hector VáDSC03211.jpgsquez , los atenderá en el siguiente telef. * 15 48 52, 979-80 49 50

----------


## Alper

Contactar al siguiente teléfono: ING. HECTOR VASQUEZ: * 1548 52 979-80 49 5OPERACION DE BD-FUNDO SAN LUIS JAYANCA 041.jpg0, CORDIALMENTE ATENDERÁ SUS CONSULTAS

----------


## Alper

Agua abundante para su predio agropecuario, vivienda, industria.
Disponibilidad inmediata. Eficiencia y seriedad.
Contactar con el Ing. Héctor Vásquez. Telef. RPM*15 4852, 979 80 4950

----------


## Alper

AGUA ABUNDANTE garantía de buenas cosechas.
Atención Lambayeque, La Libertad, Cajamarca,Piura, el Ing. Héctor Vásquez, realiza trabajos de perforación, limpieza y mantenimiento de pozos tubulares, para la industria, agricultura y vivienda. Informes:RPM *15 48 52, 979 80 4950

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
El Ing. Hector Vasquez, realiza perforación de pozos tubulares en los Dptos. de La Libertad, Lambayeque, Piura y Cajamarca, asi mismo mantenimiento, desarenado, y desarrollo de los mismos. Informes: Telef. RPM *15 48 52,  979 80 4950POZO GUIDO 007.jpg

----------


## Alper

Requiere agua para su predio, industria, vivienda.El Ing. Hector Vasquez, con amplia experiencia soluciona su problema de abastecimiento de agua. Limpieza y desarrollo de pozos. Esta ubicado en Chiclayo, y realiza trabajos en La Liberta, Cajamarca, Lambayeque, Piura.
Informes al telef. RPM *15 48 52, mov. 979 80 4950

----------


## Alper

Perforación,limpieza y mantenimiento de pozos tubulares.
Agua abundante para su predio.
Contactar con el Ing. Hector Vasquez a los telef. RPM *15 48 52, mov.979 80 4950
Atención a los dptos de Cajamarca, La Libertad, Piura, Lambayeque.POZO AGE LA COLPA 058.jpgPOZO AGE LA COLPA 283.jpg

----------


## Alper

Un predio con agua, esta apto para producir todo el año.
El Ing. Hector Vasquez realiza trabajos de perforación, limpieza y aforo de pozos tubulares.
Atención: Cajamarca, Lambayeque, Piura, La Libertad.
Informes: RPM *15 48 52, mov. 979 80 4950

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Agua abundante para su predio, mediante la perforación de un pozo tubular.
El Ing. Hector Vasquez, atenderá sus consultas al telef. 979 80 4950, RPM *15 48 52
Atención Cajamarca, Lambayeque, Piura, La Libertad.

----------


## Alper

Atención departamentos de Cajamarca,Lambayeque,Piura, La Libertad, que no falte agua en tu predio, el Ing. Hector Vásquez, realiza trabajos de perforación, limpieza , habilitación de pozos tubulares, muchos años de experiencia garantizan un buen trabajo. Contacto al telef. 979-804-950,

----------


## Alper

Atención interesados en obtener agua del subsuelo.
El ING. Hector Vasquez con sede en Chiclayo realiza trabajos de perforación de pozos tubulares, limpieza y mantenimiento.
En los Departamentos de Lambayeque, La Libertad, Piura,Cajamarca. Informes al telef.979-804-950

----------


## Alper

Planifica tus cultivos disponiendo de agua en el momento oportuno.
El Ing. Hector Vasquez con sede en la ciudad de Chiclayo, realiza trabajos de perforación de pozos tubulares, limpieza, aforo e instalación.
Atención Dptos. de Lambayeque, La Libertad, Piura, Cajamarca. Informes al telef. 979-804-950

----------


## Alper

Programa la producción de tu predio, si cuentas con agua disponible todo el año,un pozo tubular es la solución. Consulta con el Ing. Hector Vasquez, al telef. 979-804 950 . Atención Dptos de La Libertad, Lambayeque, Piura, Cajamarca.
Amplia experiencia en la perforación, desarrollo, limpieza, mantenimiento de pozos tubulares.
Disponibilidad inmediata.

----------


## Alper

Me comunican que el equipo de perforación de pozos esta disponible. Comunicarse con el Ing. Hector Vasquez al telef: 979-804 90

----------


## Alper

Agua disponible todo el año con un pozo propio. Para todas sus necesidades. El In. Hector Vasquez con sede en Chiclayo realiza perforaciones en toda la región Norte . Experiencia a su servicio. Informes telef. 979-804 950

----------


## arosales

Somos AGROPERU CORP SAC.
Por favor deseamos implementar 3 pozos adicionales a los que ya tenemos para el riego de nuestras parcelas ubicadas en Olmos.
Comunicarse al correo  arosales@in360.pe

----------

